# Angeln bei Cadzand (Polderangeln)



## Rantanplan_420 (21. August 2011)

Liebe Gemeinde ich fahre Mittwoch für ein Paar Tage ins schöne Cadzand Bad und wollte dort auch ein wenig die Würmer/Maden baden gehen.Da in Cadzand das Angeln vom Strand aus bis Oktober(?) verboten ist wollte ich ein wenig die Polder abfischen(ich bin sowieso eher son Süßwasserangler).Ich habe noch keinen Vispas und da es sich dieses Jahr auch nicht mehr wirklich lohnt, sich den richtigen Vispas für diese Region zuzulegen und ich sowieso catch and release angele.Dachte ich mir, ich besorge mir im Postamt den kleinen Vispas.Jetzt frage ich mich darf ich die gesamten Polder damit beangeln oder nur teilstücke??Hab da zwar so ne Seite gefunden die angeblich die Plätze angibt wo, man wie, mit welcher erlaubnis fischen darf --->http://www.visplanner.nl/ <---------- aber wirklich schlau bin ich daraus nicht geworden|kopfkrat.Hab auch schon aufm Campingplatz angerufen die konnten mir, außer nicht am Strand Angeln bis Oktober, keine Auskunft geben.Hat jemand erfahrung mit der Region und kann mir vlt. sogar ein paar gute Plätze nahelegen (Ich bin leider nicht sehr mobil,denn ich habe keinen Führerschein, sollte also nicht mehr als 5-15 km  vom Ort entfernt und gut zu fuß erreichbar sein.)Peace and Love :vik: Rantanplan


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln bei Cadzand (Polderangeln)*

Nachdem ich jetzt dort war habe ich mich direkt im örtlichen Angelladen erkundigt,hab hier eine super nette und ausfürliche Auskunft erhalten.Für den Kanal in Cadzand braucht man eine extra Karte zum kleinen Vispas dazu, diese kostet 7,5€.Damit darf man dann aber auch den Haupt- mit allen Nebenkanälen beangeln.Rute hatte ich dieses mal nicht mit, bin aber nächstes Wochenende nochmal vor ort.Hätte ich vorher gewusst das ich da eine solch tolle Auskunft bekomme, hätte ich natürlich alles mitgeschleppt, dafür gabs super geiles Feuerwerk einen Ort weiter in Knokke-Heist,das muss man mal gesehen haben!!!!:m(Für alle neugiriegen Videos findet ihr bei Youtube ich empfehle euch die Beiträge von Portugal und Spanien der Vorjahressieger Frankreich hat mich nicht so umgehauen und die restlichen Teilnehmer sind gesperrt wegen der sch*** GEMA)zum Angeln vom Strand aus ist zu sagen das man von Juni-Ende August nur vor 10 und nach 18 uhr Angeln darf um badenede Gäste nicht zu stören und die gab es reichlich trotz 15° und schlecht Wetter,hab mich auch einmal rein getraut war mir aber doch irgendwie zu kalt (draußen war zwar mit 12-15° kälter als drinnen aber 18°Wassertemperatur sind mir zu kühl zum Baden)So nächste Woche kann ich euch dann hoffentlich Fotos von ein paar amtlichen Kawemmsmänner vorzeigen die ich vorhabe zu verhaften Peace and Love!:vik: Rantanplan


----------



## snow21 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln bei Cadzand (Polderangeln)*

dank dir für die rückmeldung auch wenn es von 2011 ist ^^


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln bei Cadzand (Polderangeln)*

Hab dort dann leider doch nicht so viel geangelt, allerdings hat sich ergeben das man den kleinen Vispass NICHT benötigt, einfach so die Erlaubnis beim VVV holen und losangeln. Welche Fischarten außer Karpfen da noch zu fangen sind und ob man die beangeln darf konnte mir leider keiner sagen


----------



## Kimtech (3. Februar 2020)

Hallo,
ich fahre ende Februar nach Cadzand ich möchte gerne auf Hecht, Zander und Barsche angeln. Habt ihr mir ein paar Tipps???


----------

